# I haz haulage...lots of pics!



## LatinaRose (Apr 7, 2009)

Most of the MAC is from the recent warehouse sale here in TO....

MSFs in Petticoat, So Ceylon, & Warmed






MAC Bronze, Otherworldly blush, Velvet Moss e/s





Baby Fix+, NYX Jumbo pencils in Milk & Black Bean





MAC Hollywood Nights, St. Germain, & Hue





MAC Tropic Glow Slimshine, Immodest Mattene





Smashbox Pout, cool drugstore l/g that looks like Fast Friends, MAC Love Nectar holdiay mini





My HK Vanity Case!!!! 









Hope we can post non-makeup stuff!  I was home sick this week and bought too much stuff out of boredom.  BF and I are going to cancun in a month, so I needed new beachwear.

Salinas bikini





Lisa Lozano bikini





Bright yellow JV bikini





Swarovski Havaianas





La Senza set





And I bought these shoes a month ago, but I love them and want to show them off.










I also bought a 50% glycolic peel kit and Sunlabs Very Dark self tanner (the best self tanner for the already tan!). 

Its been a good week and 1/2, shopping makes me so happy!


----------



## nunu (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome haulage!
Enjoy


----------



## n_c (Apr 7, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 7, 2009)

Fabulous stuff! I love JS shoes and I have so many...and both pair of those...However the brown pair hurts my feet like a biaaaatchhhh due to the wood soles....Lord I am hurting just looking at them and they look so Hot on! i hope you have better luck than I do...I still wear them but just briefly....


----------



## star25 (Apr 7, 2009)

Lol, I love the title of the thread.

I'm also loving those Swarovski Havaianas... where'd you get them from in TO? I've only seen them at Aritzia, but not w/ Swarovksi crystals.


----------



## Willa (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow, the pink Senza set...


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Fabulous stuff! I love JS shoes and I have so many...and both pair of those...However the brown pair hurts my feet like a biaaaatchhhh due to the wood soles....Lord I am hurting just looking at them and they look so Hot on! i hope you have better luck than I do...I still wear them but just briefly...._

 
Thanks for the tip!!  I'll remember not to wear them when I'm going to be on my feet a lot.  I love her shoes too, they are so sexy!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star25* 

 
_Lol, I love the title of the thread.

I'm also loving those Swarovski Havaianas... where'd you get them from in TO? I've only seen them at Aritzia, but not w/ Swarovksi crystals._

 
Ebay!!!  For $32 US.


----------



## User35 (Apr 7, 2009)

I too have a lot of JS shoes, I bought those wood ones about 2 weeks ago and havent been able to wear them yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it snowed here last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. wearing em around the house my feet dont hurt too bad...we'll see the first time I wear em.


I love em but Im not sure what to wear them with ??? any recs?? I dont really like em with jeans.


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 7, 2009)

Great haul.


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 7, 2009)

^Thank you!

I haven't been able to wear mine either, just too cold and we got a bit of snow yesterday.  I plan to wear mine with summer dresses and miniskirts.  Those shoes are too hot to wear with jeans, they were made for showing off your legs!


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 7, 2009)

Great shoes!


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice haul!!! I love the shoes!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 8, 2009)

amazing haul!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW! Very nice haul!!! I'm loving the MSFs!


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you ladies!! 

I'm really loving Petticoat MSF, its so pretty on.


----------



## nerdcat (Apr 8, 2009)

Where/when/how can I go to a Warehouse MAC sale in Toronto?


----------



## silencemylips (Apr 8, 2009)

great haul! 
You've reminded me I need to bikini shop! Totally jealous of that girl in the pink bikinis body! Love the last pair of shoes!


----------



## Rennah (Apr 8, 2009)

I love the Salinas bikini! cuuute!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 8, 2009)

Amazing haul! wow!!!


----------



## meiseen (Apr 9, 2009)

Velvet Moss e/s looks so lovely!
enjoy your haul!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Apr 10, 2009)

Those black shoes are stunning!


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Apr 10, 2009)

Great haul! I am been wanting Vevelt Moss and I think I just got the push to go get it. I think its so funny when I see how popular Havaianas are here. They are such a fashion statement. In Brazil they sell them on the street markets for around $5 a pair and are considered house shoes. They are the most comfortable pair of flip flops!


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 11, 2009)

^These are my first pair.  I can't wait for them to get here!  I know they're trendy, but I mostly got them b/c I hate getting blisters in flip flops.  I want to be able to walk around cute AND comfortably on vacation!

Note to self: when you go to Brazil, get lots of Havaianas!


----------

